# Dawn is in labour ....



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

.. and being a complete pain in the neck. Wants the six month olds in with her, they don't want to go, she keeps following them around miaowing at them and trying to drag them along by their necks. She won't stay in one place, keeps getting out, knocking the box over, climbing the sides of the kittening pen, wants a snack, wants the six month olds. Wants the two year old. Wants to give birth in the middle of the kitchen floor. Now she has climbed into a suitcase through a small gap, I won't be able to see her there and it's full of Christmas decorations. AAAAGH!

Liz


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Goodluck Dawn hope it all goes well 
look forward to pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Good Luck hun, keep us up to date with everything. 

xxxxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL, mothers in labour, there's no reasoning with them 

Good luck :thumbup: Can't wait to see pics


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ooooooh how exciting Liz, looking forward to the kitten pics sometime soon 

Hope all goes well x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol some of them are so fussy!! :lol: what breed is she?? we you expectign any yummy burmillas or tiffs?? :001_wub:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aww good luck!
Hope she settles down soon and we get to see some photo's of beautiful kitties  
Sparkles
xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's a Tiffanie, and she is still being a total pain. No contractions worth speaking of but the waters have broken and there is an amniotic sac bubbling out which has been for some time. I forsee a vet visit if things don't get properly under way soon 

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh gorgeous!  oh no


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

good luck!!! xxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Any news? Hope all's well.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck Liz :thumbup:


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Any news yet hun, really could do with something to cheer me up right now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news???


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Had to give up on the kitten pen - which I tried again after she had vacated the suitcase and then decided the office wasn't good enough. She ended up trying to chew her way through the wire of the kitten pen and generally gettign very distressed. So - right now she is giving birth on the armchair. She's happy there, the six months old can all be with her, and now it's their sleep time they are happy to settle down so all is well - as long as I can get her back into the kitten pen once she's had the babies :scared: STUPID CAT!!!

Liz


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

We all know how stubborn cats can be 

Hope everything going ok now.... I love Tiffanies, they are beautiful.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sure it will all be worth it!!

At least it's not the middle of the night :thumbup:

Looking forward to hear who's born 

Good luck Liz.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck, Hope all goes well


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

How is she? I cant wait to see some pictures


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

alisondalziel said:


> At least it's not the middle of the night :thumbup:


Yes well that's true, and at least it's easy to see with her on the armchair.

Four so far.

Liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh. I would say good luck but she's already started. I do love Tiffanies.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

holly1 said:


> How is she? I cant wait to see some pictures


O she's OK, just being a complete pain as every time I remove the older kittens she starts calling for them to come back. Hopefully she'll settle with the new babies once they have all been delivered.

Liz


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope she stays settled and you get some progress soon.

All the best

Katy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cats who'd have them. Good luck with the birth


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol she sounds like my british girl, refused her birthing box, had 1 in the litter tray (she thought she needed a poop :lol: ) one on the middle on the floor and one on the cat tree base ut: :crazy: mananged to get her in the box for the last one! *touch wood* she likes her birthing box this time round!! :laugh:

ooo 4 bubas! I want one!! im coming to steal them!!  :laugh:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She seems to have settled now thank goodness. The odd thing is I was convinced that five kittens had been born but in the end there were only 4. I only saw one placenta thoguh so will have to monitor her carefully. I may have the one I want, or I may not, it's too early to be sure because of the way the silver colour develops.

Liz


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on the arrival of your 4 new additions hope your night goes well x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats Liz!!

Wishing you and Dawn a peaceful night.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on the newborns and well done mum!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

congrats x


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations. xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Only just caught this thread! Congratulations Liz and well done Dawn ( even if she was a difficult little mare!  )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your four new arrivals Liz :thumbup: Hope the one you're waiting for is with them :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations!! :thumbup: Hope you, Mum, and Valentine's kitties get a restful night. xx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

only just seen this post, congrats on new arrivals hun ,can't wait to see them


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new kittens x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm wrong here and you happen to have 2 Dawn's but ...

Is this the same Dawn that miscarried on 8/5/10 only for you mate her again just over a month later for her to produce the litter on 15/8/10 (which had awful consequences if I remember rightly)? Now if my quick maths is correct that means there was only a 1 month gap between the one surviving kitten leaving (unless you kept it back of course) and you mating Dawn AGAIN? 

Is that standard practice? I can't imagine doing that to any of my girls 

It goes without saying that I hope this little litter thrives as much as possible.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong here and you happen to have 2 Dawn's but ...
> 
> Is this the same Dawn that miscarried on 8/5/10 only for you mate her again just over a month later for her to produce the litter on 15/8/10 (which had awful consequences if I remember rightly)? Now if my quick maths is correct that means there was only a 1 month gap between the one surviving kitten leaving (unless you kept it back of course) and you mating Dawn AGAIN?
> 
> ...


It is the same Dawn, there was no surviving kitten (she died at 8 weeks) and this does not breach any rule of any club of which I am a member. Mating on the first call after a miscarriage is certainly standard practice. Some clubs have a rule of no more than three litters in two years. The GCCF has an unwritten rule (though apparently they write you a nasty letter if you break their unwritten rule, work that out!) that you must go 17 weeks between births - this in theory allows for THREE litters a year (mating the cat again when the kittens are 8 weeks old!), though I would be surprised indeed (and rather disturbed) if any breeder actually did that.

Dawn was of course in extremely good condition, I was amazed that she decided to call in that cold weather, without central heating they normally wait until the weather improves. Perhaps my new Calor gas heater explains it all. The others didn't start calling until Mid January which is much more common.

There were five kittens in the end, plus five placentas, so that's OK. It was a very easy birth this time, thank goodness, which just goes to show that a bad experience for the first litter does not mean the same thing will happen again.

Liz


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

5! So the other one did put in an appearance :thumbup: That's a relief


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lizward said:


> It is the same Dawn, there was no surviving kitten (she died at 8 weeks) and this does not breach any rule of any club of which I am a member. Mating on the first call after a miscarriage is certainly standard practice. Some clubs have a rule of no more than three litters in two years. The GCCF has an unwritten rule (though apparently they write you a nasty letter if you break their unwritten rule, work that out!) that you must go 17 weeks between births - this in theory allows for THREE litters a year (mating the cat again when the kittens are 8 weeks old!), though I would be surprised indeed (and rather disturbed) if any breeder actually did that.
> 
> Dawn was of course in extremely good condition, I was amazed that she decided to call in that cold weather, without central heating they normally wait until the weather improves. Perhaps my new Calor gas heater explains it all. The others didn't start calling until Mid January which is much more common.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new litter, hope they all continue to do well and gain good weight, Cant wait to see some Pics.:thumbup::thumbup:

My Girl called in the middle of all that cold weather too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> 5! So the other one did put in an appearance :thumbup: That's a relief


No it was another born overnight - there were definitely only four when I took them from the armchair and put them in the kitten pen. I must have miscounted.

Liz


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad she finally settled and mum and babies are doing well.:thumbup:

I know some breeders who do have smaller gaps in between litters then retire the girl at around 4/5 years old.

Then there are others who have one litter per year and breed them up until as per GCCF guidelines and retire them at 9/10 years.

I don't like the breeding until 9/10 and prefer to pet them out/neuter at 4/5 years.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am expecting to retire Dawn next year if not this year. Depends if I have got what I want.

Liz


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lizward said:


> No it was another born overnight - there were definitely only four when I took them from the armchair and put them in the kitten pen. I must have miscounted.
> 
> Liz


Looking forward to seeing what the new babies look like! Well done Dawn.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If I can persuade her to leave them for two minutes - right now she has them in the bottom of one of those two tier wicker cat beds and has herself curled round them so that they are rather hard to see I can't even get their heat pads in!

Liz


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh I forgot to say we *need* pictures!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well you'll have to wait I'm afraid. I did manage to replace the heat pads and weigh the kittens, with Dawn complaining bitterly and still flatly refusing to leave the nest even when I took all the kittens out, presumably she though there was still a kitten in there. That's fine, she's a very good Mum and it's nice that she has five babies this time (assuming they all stay well) rather than just one like last time. They are all between 104 and 111 grams which are great weights for the breed, no wonder she was huge! I'm trying not to build my hopes up too much but there is a girl who really does look like she might be black shaded silver which is what I want :thumbup:

Liz


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad they are good weights! Great start


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

lizward said:


> Well you'll have to wait I'm afraid. I did manage to replace the heat pads and weigh the kittens, with Dawn complaining bitterly and still flatly refusing to leave the nest even when I took all the kittens out, presumably she though there was still a kitten in there. That's fine, she's a very good Mum and it's nice that she has five babies this time (assuming they all stay well) rather than just one like last time. They are all between 104 and 111 grams which are great weights for the breed, no wonder she was huge! I'm trying not to build my hopes up too much but there is a girl who really does look like she might be black shaded silver which is what I want :thumbup:
> 
> Liz


We can wait. I adore Tiffanies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well you'll have to wait I'm afraid. I did manage to replace the heat pads and weigh the kittens, with Dawn complaining bitterly and still flatly refusing to leave the nest even when I took all the kittens out, presumably she though there was still a kitten in there. That's fine, she's a very good Mum and it's nice that she has five babies this time (assuming they all stay well) rather than just one like last time. They are all between 104 and 111 grams which are great weights for the breed, no wonder she was huge! I'm trying not to build my hopes up too much but there is a girl who really does look like she might be black shaded silver which is what I want :thumbup:
> 
> Liz


well done mum! i hope she is a black silverf shaded!! :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations :thumbup: Love Tiffanies, spent ages admiring one at the Scottish Cat Club Show on saturday.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

we probably saw each other lol!!

i was on the table all day, took my little lilac girl.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> we probably saw each other lol!!
> 
> i was on the table all day, took my little lilac girl.


More than likely lol Did your girl do well? Sorry OP off topic


----------

